# Sunsets and sunrises from around the world



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Étretat Cliff *- Seine-Maritime - France









​ Etreta Cliff by Night by loic80l, on Flickr​


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

^^
This photo is magnificent, for my taste, this is the perfect.
:cheers:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb*










by me


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Sunset at Meteora - Thessaly - Greece










sunset view from meteora rocks by alexandros9, on Flickr​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Sunset over Zagreb and its river Sava*










by me


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Stuart Lake - British Columbia - Canada



Sunset Maternity Photos - Stuart Lake, BC by Dan Stanyer (Northern Pixel), on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mount Albert - New Zealand



Man / Dog / Sunset by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Eigerøya - Eigersund - Norway



Eigerøy lighthouse III [Explored #4] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Somerset - Britain - United Kingdom



Fire above the pier by images through a lens, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Paranggritis Beach - West Java - Indonesia



Paranggritis Beach by [email protected]!!, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Västra Skagene - Hammarö - Sweden



Into the light [Explored, 2013-05-24] by Captured by Mr. Lehnecke, on Flickr


----------



## Red Robert2013 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, SABAH*


Kota Kinabalu at dusk ..  by drestephen, on Flickr


_DSC2583 a by Tartarin2009, on Flickr


K.Kinabalu by Runze Tang, on Flickr


Sutera Harbour Resort, Kota Kinabalu by Extasy Sky, on Flickr


sunset @Sutera Pacific Resort by Extasy Sky, on Flickr


Likas Bay At Dusk by Bong Ambutong, on Flickr


Tanjung Lipat by bearnerd, on Flickr


On fire .... by Beachmite, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Sunset on the island of Java.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

東澳粉鳥林礫石灘 by wrc213, on Flickr


東澳日出 by wrc213, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

國道5號雪山隧道出口-華燈初上 by wrc213, on Flickr


香山溼地 by wrc213, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

香山溼地 by wrc213, on Flickr


香山溼地 by wrc213, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Pearl River Skyline at sunset time, Guangzhou, China










by Huang Xin, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohmytrip​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Industrial sunset, Włocławek, Poland










by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/joannarb2009​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Port of Spain, Trinidad & Tobago










by Wendell Stephen Jay Reyes, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenjay​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Lecco, Lombardy, Italy










by hozinja, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/hozinja​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Ometepe, Nicaragua










by sals_r, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/salsr​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Odaiba, Tokyo, Japan










by Guwashi999, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/guwashi999/​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

El Nido, Palawan, Philippines










by Raul Facundo, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/poieef​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Guardalavaca Beach, Cuba










by Dan Hutt, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannyhutt​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Munnar, Kerala, India










by Kanad Sanyal, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/kanad_sanyal​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Stockholm, Sweden










by Yohsuke Ikebuchi, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/d100d60​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Cape Town, South Africa










by Cameron B, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/c3ltics24​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Mount Jhongliao, Taiwan










by Jimmy Fan, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimmyfan​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Porto, Portugal










by Ivo Verbruggen, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivoverbruggen​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Croajingolong National Park, Victoria, Australia










by phunnyfotos, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/phunnyfotos​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Bogota, Colombia










by [email protected], on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/klemas​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Quebec City, Quebec Province, Canada










by Richard Pilon, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricklerocker​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*


IMG_5810 by mornnb, on Flickr

Forty Five . Eight by ArlsPHOTO, on Flickr

Sydney Harbor Sunset by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House, dawn by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

0060 Sydney, Australia by Traveling Man - Catching up after a long trip!!!, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 08 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

ArtZ said:


> Quebec City, Quebec Province, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Bahia de las Aguilas, Dominican Republic










by Tulio Marti, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/quisqueya_la_bella/galleries/72157625255617364​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sicily, Italy










by Salvatore Capici, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatore_capici/​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Li River, Guangxi-Zhuang Autonomous Region, China










by Huang Xin, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohmytrip​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Cox's Bazar, Bangladesh










by Rahman Mohammad Mustafizur, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/rahmanmm​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Dubai, United Arab Emirates










by Msh3L Alomran, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/sh3_sh3​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming, USA










by Royce Bair, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ironrodart​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Zanzibar, Tanzania










by ngari.norway, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ngari/​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Bojo Beach, Accra, Ghana










by paulinuk99999, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulinuk99999​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Labuha - North Maluku - Indonesia



sunset lovers club by MaTRaCH, on Flickr​


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Great thread!!

This is a famous sunset dune in my state, where people go every day watch the sun goes down: 

*Jericoacoara - Brasil*









http://v.i.uol.com.br/album/guia/jeri_f_003.jpg









http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Fw76Z2eUdaA/SyVY51Klh0I/AAAAAAAABAc/nfLu9cHDhGE/s1600/IMG_2264.JPG​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Koh Lipe, Thailand










by Kwanchai Khammuean, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwanchai_k​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia










by David Gn, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidgn​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

London - United Kingdom


"There is nothing more musical than a sunset" by Chic*ka, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Banjarmasin - South Kalimantan - Indonesia


by me








​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The island of Bali.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, very nice sunset photos


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Chicago, USA










by Jeffrey Barry, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbarry5​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The Red Sea.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ that's definitely one of your best photos so far! kay: love it!


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunset at a statue in Kusadasi, Turkey










by Tyson Murad, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunset seen from Pichincha Volcano, near Quito, Ecuador










by Walter Torres, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/waltercin​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Cape Coast, Ghana










by kaykaypics, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Kuwait City, Kuwait










by Saleh AlRashaid, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/saleh100​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunset taken from a boat in Kerala's backwaters, India










by Nostalgic T+ Allan, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Bagan, Burma, Myanmar




























betterphoto.com


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Ha Long Bay, Vietnam










by sohiroshi, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/sohiroshi​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Kathmandu Valley, Nepal










by Mike Behnken, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikebehnken​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Suburbs.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Beautiful! I mean the sunset.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great sunset photos. :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The girl in a hat at sunset.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

夕采 by wrc213, on Flickr


五城雲海 by wrc213, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll take the sun in his hands.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*AUSTRALIA*


Moonrise Kingdom by sebr, on Flickr

see. australia. by myscatterbrain., on Flickr

Mid Winter Sunset by BrendanJ711, on Flickr​


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Santorini, Italy
















www.andrewshepherd.net









www.dogreece.com


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

deviantart.net








www.detoure.com









bestpicturegallery.com


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Hugh town, Scilly, United Kingdom

















www.robertbirkbyphotography.co.uk


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Sunset over Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

As much as I love that pic but I have to delete the last one because Google doesn't like any photo showing t.. in this forum. We had this problem with them not long ago and they stopped sponsored our advertisement and SSC needs the ad income to survive. Sorry!


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

A sunset on Namibia-Angola border










by Jeffrey van Rossum, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvanrossum​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Aktse - Sarek National Park - Sweden



Sunset in Aktse, Sarek N.P. by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr​


----------



## Best Travel (Aug 6, 2013)

*Karimunjawa, Indonesia*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Heimkehr .. / Coming home .. by buidl-lemmy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ring of fire! by wazimu0, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Geese on the run by rass999 denis laframboise, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Wicklow Town Harbour, Ireland










by Brendan Cullen, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/brencullen​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Marbella, Andalusia, Spain










by Barbara Walsh, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/barbarawalsh​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Essaouira, Morocco










by oenilsen, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/oenilsen​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Kolkata, West Bengal, India










by El Freddy, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/elfreddy​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Santiago de Cuba, Cuba










by Terry W. Self, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/terrywself​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Paris, France










by J P | Photography, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/djpig91​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunset at West Lake, Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province, China










by Xuan Che, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosemania​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Another sunset at West Lake in Hangzhou, China










by Huang Xin, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohmytrip​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Koh Lipe, Thailand










by Kwanchai Khammuean, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwanchai_k​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Surin Beach, Phuket, Thailand










by 5ERG10, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergioo​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Durrës, Albania










by Isidro López-Arcos, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/isidro2007​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Unknown Precise Location]


Sunset and Southport Pier by Sandra... Click on an Image to view on Black, on Flickr​


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Hanoi, Vietnam

vl_02400 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama52 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Hanoi

vl_02384 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_02385 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_02388 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_02386 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Sunset in Adriatic archipelago / Croatia*










by me


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset Over Lake Windermere by violinconcertono3, on Flickr


Sunrise

A Very Red Sunrise by rivadock4, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Jakarta - Indonesia


Between Two Bridges by acencen, on Flickr
[forum user *AceN*]

*AceN*, please tell me if this was taken in the afternoon[ or not hno:]. ​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Adriatic Sea / Croatia*










by me


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Shenzhen - Guangdong - P.R. China



Shenzhen Sunset by arjalvaran, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Page - Arizona - United States



Horseshoe Bend by Lee's Dynasty (Im Back!), on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddieelm/9558759142/in/explore-2013-08-20


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ "we will go to Canada when we grow up, ok!"


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ohio, USA*










@Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*New York*










by Frank Hazebroek ​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ "we will go to Canada when we grow up, ok!"


great title for this picture


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Qigong.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Love it!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Then another photo Qigong.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Miyajima Island.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Oregon Coast - Oregon - United States



Haystack Rock at Sunset by The Flannel Photographer (flannelphotographer.com, on Flickr​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ "Don't worry son, I'll be with you whenever you need help!"


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

"Daddy do not be afraid tomorrow the sun will appear again".


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Sarajevo Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again beautiful sunsets :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Montevideo - Uruguay


MonteviDeo by ana_ge, on Flickr​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

View from mountain Mosor









photo by Sinisa Alebic[/QUOTE]


Sunset at Kornati Islands


Napnyugta a Kornátokon / Sunset at Kornati by aaliban, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Amazing shots. Thanks for the sharing!:cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kinabatangan River, SABAH*

http://www.mafengwo.cn/i/1263022.html








http://file21.mafengwo.net/M00/58/49/wKgB3FGGhbaAPYeIAAxfMSRl7iw13.jpeg


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Sunset over Mount Učka









by P.C.Dolabella


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*MRC nagar, Chennai *








Source - http://500px.com/photo/40178832
Photography - Vivek Gnanasekaran

*Broken Bridge, Besant nagar, Chennai*








Source - http://500px.com/photo/40213116
Photography - Vivek Gnanasekaran


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Seychelles*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Bali*









http://www.booking.com/ 

This restaurant serves excellent seafood dishes. I was having dinner with ex-wife in this restaurant.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ I want to eat there back in 2010 but my family wouldn't allow me to hno:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Balikpapan - East Kalimantan - Indonesia


_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Sunset in Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Croatia by skipjackstu, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Croatia 2013 by snowcrash, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Yesterday sunset in Punat, Krk island, Croatia:
































































:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome new sunset photos including these from Seychelles:


Igor L. said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Galgovo, Croatia:



















by milanz81
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Križevci, Croatia:



















by brch
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Podstrana, Croatia:














































by oskotok
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset over the island rab, Croatia:










by MountMan
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rijeka sunsets:










by syka










by brch
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Stupnički Obrež, Croatia:




























by milan z81
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Senj, Croatia:










by MounMan
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Opatija, Croatia:










by MountMan
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Zadar sunset, the most famous sunset in Croatia and in world:



















by brch
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Zagreb, the capital of Croatia:










by brch
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Zadar famous sunsets, Croatia:





































by leozd
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset near Samobor, Croatia:



















by milan z81
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rijeka sunsets, Croatia:










by gorgoroth










by MountMan
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Delnice, Croatia:










by MounMan
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Zadar, Croatia:










by dedekhr
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Dubrovnik, Croatia:














































by Zabonz
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Sveti Filip i Jakov, Croatia:














































by leozd
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Split sunset, Croatia:










by Llukaa:



















by Treseničanin
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Višnjan, Croatia:










by MountMan
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Zadar sunset, Croatia:










by brch
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Osijek, Croatia:










by kohortaphoto
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rijeka sunset:










by MountMan
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset over Split, Croatia:



















by Ballota

From below:










by brancin
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Velebit is Croatian bigest mountain:





































by leozd
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Višnjan, Croatia:










by MountMan
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Kostrena sunset:





































:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rijeka sunset:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

After sunset:










Panorama:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Baška, island Krk, Croatia:










by MounMan
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Bibinje:



















by Milan z81
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Pirovac, Croatia:























































by milan z81
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Poreč, Croatia:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Šibenik, Croatia:



















by syka
:cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Sunrise


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset from Hreljin, Croatia:










by Aleksandar Gospić
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

From Biokovo mountain, Croatia:










by Aleksandar Gospić
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

From Velebit mountain:
































































by Aleksandar Gospić
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Zadar, Croatia:





































by Aleksandar Gospić
:cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

London - United Kingdom



Sunset by mikekingphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Chrea - Blida - Algeria



chrea BLIDA 2 by A L G E R I A, on Flickr​


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

_/\__┼° by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great sun set/rise photos guys!


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

IMG_2246 by wwwebu, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Adriatic Sunset by Nathan McMahon, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Sunset at Dubrovnik by Aaron Miller - Postcard Intellect, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Porec Sunset 3 by Quality BoB, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Oregon, USA
*


















Pics by Jesse Smith.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Balikpapan - East Kalimantan - Indonesia



Sunset in Blue - Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Pag, Croatia


Pag Island Croatia by peter89ba, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Last minutes of the sun by oliver.herbold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice sunsets and sunrise :cheers:



Kingslayer said:


> _/\__┼° by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


This one is really awesome :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3696 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_3705 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_3717 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Chicago - Illinois - United States



Chicago Sunset (Explore 9/13/13) by clarsonx, on Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, this from plane are like from a space! :drool: Fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Vis by Lucas Werft, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Railway in burning sunset by Peromali, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Awsome photo! :cheers:


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia

*


Neon by ArlsPHOTO, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, the last - recent sunset photos are just awesome :cheers:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunset at Randers, Denmark










by Malene Thyssen, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Golden_and_pink_sky_tree_silhouette.jpg​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunset at Ribera, Sicily, Italy










by Bart X, Creative Commons Attribution 2.0 Generic license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ribera,_Sicily.jpg​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Spalti di Toro at sunset, seen from Domegge di Cadore, Dolomites, Veneto, Italy










by Kufoleto Antonio De Lorenzo, Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 Unported license http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Spalti_toro_domegge_alba_dolomiti_3.JPG​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*AUCKLAND, New Zealand*









​


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Dubrovnik, Croatia


Burning inside by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful photo


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Malanje - Angola


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Valparaíso and Viña del Mar
Valparaíso Region, Chile









Gran Valparaíso by Ignacio333, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Llamas in the sunset near San Pedro de Atacama
Antofagasta Region, Chile









Llamas in the sunset San Pedro de Atacama Chile by Luca Galuzzi, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Rovinj, Croatia


0862_Rovinj by bikej0e, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Zadar, Croatia


Zadar 2013 (241) by thenightrider, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Great shoot! kay:
Few made by me in Gorski kotar, Croatia, from car, sorry:




























From highway A6:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Lubenice, Cres island, Croatia:










By MountMan
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunrise of the sun in Podravina, Croatia:


























































By brch
:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9969686144/in/explore-2013-09-27
by Emilio Calamida









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9880126566/


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Fantastic landscape! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new sunset photos


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

King's Landing sunset, aka Dubrovnik, Croatia 


Croatia-4901.jpg by Joanne Goldby, on Flickr


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunset over the skyline, *Manila, Philippines*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunset near Bariloche city, Nuahuel Huapi National Park, Río Negro Province, Argentina (Photo taken by me):*


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Guajiro1 said:


> *Sunset near Bariloche city, Nuahuel Huapi National Park, Río Negro Province, Argentina (Photo taken by me):*


^^Awesome Argentina...:cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Rovinj, Croatia


Sunset over the Adriatic, Rovinj, Istria, Croatia by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Ice and flame.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

edit...


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually very nice sunset photos


----------



## traveler999 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Slavonski Brod, Croatia:










by Davor Dragičević:
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunset in Ugljan, Croatia by Davor Dragičević:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rijeka (Croatia) by Davor Dragičević:





































:cheers:


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

A 'nuclear explosion' sunset over Beijing, from June this year:


Sunset over Beijing by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Shelly Beach, Queensland, Australia*


Shelly Beach by SamPetherbridge, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Darwin, Australia*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Awsome! :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Milano, Italy by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

by me / Jeddah, Saudi Arabia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new sunset photos guys :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*At English Bay, Vancouver*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://ananthclicks.in/wp-content/uploads/et_temp/Bhadra-sunset-HDR-277819_960x447.jpg


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunsets over the Alps yesterday:










Taken with my camera. :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Sunset của NanoMini, trên Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Where is this?


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

That's Saigon river. They were dredging the river bed.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ You are from Than Pho Ho Chi Ming, Viet Nam (Are you writing Vietnam like that?) ? 
:cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

It's easy to call Saigon because it's simple. Many people still call "Ho chi minh city" "Saigon". "thanh pho" means "city". It sounds like "thank foo". "Ho chi minh" is a leader's name. It sounds like "House Cheese Mean".  That's a long name, that's cause why many people in Vietnam call "Ho Chi Minh city" "Saigon". Saigon is an old name but it's easy to sound...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually great, very nice updates


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Langkawi Island, MALAYSIA*































































Pics taken by me


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Island Krk, Croatia:



MountMan said:


> Glavotok sunset by
> adambotond, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

fire sky của NanoMini, trên Flickr
Fire sky of Saigon.:lol:
In the past, Vietnam is separated to 2 countries. Saigon was capital of South Vietnam, Hanoi was capital of North Vietnam. That's like Korea now. When Vietnam was united, Saigon was changed name to Ho Chi Minh city by VC. However, people in South Vietnam still call Saigon although its name is Ho Chi Minh city now.
Many people on South Vietnam feel sad very much because they lost their country. That's cause why they more like word "saigon" than "Ho chi minh city"


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rab, Croatia:



MountMan said:


> *Na kraju dana*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.wildencounters.net/weblo...ee-silhouetted-at-sunset-Masai-Mara-Kenya.jpg


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Canaima, Venezuela:


Dusk over Uruyen by dgc4rter, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Asturias Coast, Spain:


Touch of gold by Chin Chinau, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Sweden, Malmö:




























From here

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Montalban-Carabobo, Venezuela:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6899077

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

San Cristobal, Venezuela:


ATARDECER DEL 130213 EN SAN CRISTÓBAL by gennaropascale.com, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Porto, Portugal:









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/549557_4938326076167_753211052_n.jpg[/QUOTE]

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Arjeplog, Lappland - Sweden










From here

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Margarita Island - Venezuela:


Venezuela-Atardecer en Isla Margarita by tapperoa, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Sunset in Kuwait

Kuwait City Skyline in Humid Sunset by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr

Architecture of new buildings in Mideast is amazing!


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Photographer in preparing by khalid almasoud, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*WELLINGTON, NEW ZEALAND*

​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Shanghai

20130703_185543 by ericksonma21, on Flickr

20130703_185605 by ericksonma21, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

I got frozen today when I was taking those photos:
Rijeka, Croatia:














































:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice sunset updates :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

''sunset updates'' :lol:
I alway laugh when I read that.  :cheers:
:cheers1:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Tokyo








http://stuckincustoms.smugmug.com/P...0x553/Trey Ratcliff - up in Tokyo-900x553.jpg


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.desireesphotos.com/wp-content/gallery/gallery/Gargoyle-sunset.jpg


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome, ardeus! :drool:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.wego.com/pages/wp-content/uploads/Hong-Kong-Skyline-at-Sunset.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Hong Kong








http://www.myhostel.hk/wp-content/t...es/slider/index/HongKong-sunset-960.jpg95.jpg









http://www.spreephoto.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/IMG_2404-Edit.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://s18.postimg.org/i2qu8c3u1/hong_kong_evening_view_hd_nature_city_skyscraper.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://cdn.bmx.transworld.net/files/2010/01/matt-wilhelm.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://visionworkshops.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/PC-12-DOH-D3-KAL-3202.jpg


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*Sunset over the skyline*, Manila, Philippines










by Emilio Balingod


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Metro Manila


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome pictures, Carlton! :master:


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Manila Bay Sunset

















by amsanpedro


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*Sunset over the Volcano*, Albay, Philippines


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like Fuji mountain.








http://cdn.lightgalleries.net/4bd5ebf1d852d/images/ramze_sunset02-2.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://hqwide.com/wallpapers/l/1024x768/57/sunset_japan_landscapes_mount_fuji_1024x768_56856.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Varanasi India








http://d19lgisewk9l6l.cloudfront.ne...dian-subcontinent/india/varanasi/varanasi.jpg









http://www.holidaystoindia.net/Assets/images/inside/Sunrise_Varanasi.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Himalayan








http://www.michaelandersongallery.com/images/large/Ama-Dablam-Mist-MAG1.jpg








http://www.kamzang.com/KamzangJourneys/photos-journey/manaslu/manaslu-niligiri-sunset-800.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Bagan, Myanmar








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3140/3086653904_2b292b7fcd_o.jpg








http://www.worlddiscovery.co.uk/img/burma/myanmar_tours_bagan_sunset.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Grand Canyon








http://www.fiked.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/grandcanyon.jpg








http://www.arizonalodgingexperts.co...on_sunset_1920_x_1200_widescreen-1280x720.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ the last pic is awesome!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Colorful Seattle Sunrise by Fresnatic, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.thegioitruyenhinh.vn/uploads/2013/1010/sunset-beach1.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KDLFJMfij...l7SRxSY/s1600/alex-von-humboldt-sunset-sa.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://ppcdn.500px.org/5191454/d25125473c3e825b8174a520aa704295bbcaf7d0/5.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://medias.photodeck.com/698ab854-e3ca-11e0-8638-976623c6f41e/78_IBLOCK40_xgaplus.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://primawan.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/desert-sunset-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/21/Aurora_and_sunset.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://hfr.deepspacemarketing.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/slider1.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.colinsnotes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/028-13.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://cdn.roughguides.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/20_Bali_157140794-1680x1050.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-UEvbCd2ek...eld_Sun_Set_HD_Wallpaper%2BVvallpaper.Net.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://lenscanvas.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/20488.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/87484857.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.upphotos.net/wallpapers/2013/07/Rome-Italy-View-Building-Sunset-59-46-9-X-900x1440.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_s0UxWHG1Y8I/TL4G1JVBqqI/AAAAAAAACik/y4q2V5RKfSE/s1600/DSC_0599.JPG


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.gctours.net/product_images/uploaded_images/grand-canyon-hd720.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://elstika.com/images/2013/11/Victoria-Falls-Africa-Sunset-Pictures.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.remotelands.com/images/citys/130109005.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://s17.postimg.org/fqcyloosv/Varanasi.jpg


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Amazing pics, Nano! :cheers:


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Australia*


Sunset Ski by Fatalcyde, on Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rijeka yesterday:





by me
:cheers:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

^^
Beautiful photos Jap :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad you like it! :cheers:


----------



## dragonza (Dec 31, 2013)

i love these pics. Sunset is the most beautiful view of all times


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

San Francisco just before sunset
California, United States









San Francisco from Twin Peaks dusk MC, by Christian Mehlführer, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## dragonza (Dec 31, 2013)

Halong Bay sunset by Cory Hamilton


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Lovricico said:


> San Francisco just before sunset
> California, United States
> 
> 
> ...


San Francisco is a beautiful city, one of my favorite cities in the world. :cheers:


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sunset and lightning over Pula, Croatia*









http://nrasic.deviantart.com/art/Sunset-and-lightning-in-Pula-Croatia-326498612


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

:master:
Only in Croatia!


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Kingslayer said:


> http://nrasic.deviantart.com/art/Sunset-and-lightning-in-Pula-Croatia-326498612


:eek2: :drool: :banana:


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

http://nrasic.deviantart.com/art/Sunset-in-Pula-66803944









http://nrasic.deviantart.com/art/Sunset-Pula-71437259


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Kingslayer said:


>


Where the sunset in this photo? :lol:


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

del


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's one from Rio de Janeiro that I took 10 days ago.

 Ipanema Sunset, Rio de Janeiro by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Sunset over Cartagena de Indias
Bolívar Department, Colombia









Atardecer en la Bahía de Cartagena visto desde el Convento de La Popa por Omma_0869, en Flickr.​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Foggy sunset over Jökulsár lagoon, Iceland
*

Foggy sunset in Jökulsár lagoon by nurdug2010, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Cartagena de Indians is awsome town! :drool:


----------



## micehr (Nov 17, 2012)

*João Pessoa , Brasil*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatia*










by: Aleksandar Gospić Photography; https://hr-hr.facebook.com/photo.ph...273.1073741827.133009303416737&type=1&theater


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Lucknow is known for a phenomena called SHAM-E-AWADH , the unique* red to blue *evenings of this part og Gangetic Plains superimposed by traditional Indian architecture is a sight to behold










SOURCE


























SOURCE










SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









source









SOURCE


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by me


IMG_0648P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_1423P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_1737P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_1775P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_1782P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia's Albufera (Spain)*

Atardecer en la albufera por Javi Benedito, en Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Gold Coast, Australia*


coastal sunset by ngairenaran, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Australia*


Noorlunga by ` Antony, on Flickr

Untitled by ` Antony, on Flickr

Much further by ` Antony, on Flickr

Untitled by ` Antony, on Flickr

Stories from the city by ` Antony, on Flickr

Time by ` Antony, on Flickr

Jetty by ` Antony, on Flickr

4 years by ` Antony, on Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rijeka, Croatia:

Rijeka:











by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

One more sunset from Rijeka, Croatia:











by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Buenos Aires, Argentina:










from wikipedia, posted by croatian forumer krohner
:cheers:


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*Douglasmuir Hill Sunset - May 30th 2013*

I took both of these in May last year:








http://clippermorninglight.deviantart.com/art/Golden-Sunset-374874576









http://clippermorninglight.deviantart.com/art/Red-Dusk-374867502


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Sunset @ Stockton Beach, Port Stephens by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

With each Sunrise We Start Anew by BeachPeeps1, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lady-susana/12852450015/sizes/l/in/explore-2014-03-01/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surf n Turf by goat1412, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12857151295/in/explore-2014-03-01


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice sunset updates :cheers:


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Zadar, Croatia

Zadar sunset, Croatia by Drallivehc, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatia*

Cirrostratus clouds glide above Velebit while night gradually replaces dusk:










by:www.aleksandargospic.com http://www.aleksandargospic.com/?photo=4ee9fa452952c&gallery=&tags=&date=&favorite=1&photo_no=649


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Cavtat, Croatia


Sunset Cavtat by Enrique J. Mateos Mtnez, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Good idea for renaming the thread, it is better, YF! :cheers:


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Zagreb, Croatia
http://www.flickr.com/photos/goblin_forest/12977234524/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing, very nice updates guys


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Moscow:










:master:
Posted by forumer Jewish, on offical OKO project, Moscow section.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That need a big WOW!! :applause:


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Sunset over Namibia


Windhoek Sunset-30 by travelin, on Flickr


Windhoek night-6618 by travelin, on Flickr


Windhoek Sunset-62 by travelin, on Flickr


Windhoek night-6672 by travelin, on Flickr


Windhoek Sunset-67 by travelin, on Flickr​


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*View from St. Jure peak (1762m) on Biokovo mountain, Croatia*










by: http://www.boriskacan.com/tags.php?type=image&image=2827&tag=Sveti Jure#image


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver sunset is beautiful!


Flickr 上 vancityhotshots 的 Vancouver Sunset 2014.07.21 [Right Now]


Flickr 上 vancityhotshots 的 Vancouver Sunset 2014.07.21 [Right Now]


Flickr 上 vancityhotshots 的 Vancouver Sunset 2014.07.21 [Right Now]


----------



## Julio_vr (Jul 24, 2012)

*RIO DE JANEIRO | BRAZIL*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice images but source and credit please.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos guys :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Shannon









BY CECE









by wardawpr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The sun setting, as the supermoon rises over the Detroit skyline.








Photo by Terry Shear

Sunset over Lake Michigan from Wilderness State Park.








Photo by Steve Nowakoski	

Sunset on Lake Michigan.








Photo by Erin Weiler

Great Lakes tall ship Friends Good Will in Lake Michigan on a perfect sunset.








Photo by Michael Carlson

All photos from http://submissions.detroitnews.com/collection/celebrate-michigan/


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Good Night KL! 










pic by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

It's a shame that Revel Casino in Atlantic City is about to close. Among many other positives, it offered excellent views of the ocean.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatia*










https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/781216375262690/?type=1&theater

Most tourists who come to Croatia from continental Europe by car, after the descent down the Velebit mountain, have their first encounter with the main reason they came here, the sea, when suddenly view of the Velebit Channel opens up. If the first impression is important, then it is not bad at all.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome :cheers:


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

[youyube]KcGXQB-CYUU[/youtube]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ fixed


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Where the Hurricane River meets Lake Superior








Photo courtesy of Tim Thurman

Near the Au Train River and Lake Superior








Photo courtesy of Neil Weaver

Sunset through a Lake Superior cave








Photo courtesy of Michigan Nut Photography


Summer Sunrises and Sunsets 2014
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153146554108289.1073741861.36261648288&type=1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Last one is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

Great pics everywhere! Specially the ones from Brazil, Kuala Lumpur and the last ones!


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

next... gonna post some.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates guys :cheers:



Yellow Fever said:


> nice! I mean the sun rise.





HEREDIANO1 said:


> ^^^^^^
> whole picture is very NICE. !!


You are absolutely right! its NICE indeed


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Unterjesingen, Germany*

Autumn Sunset on Unterjesingen (Tübingen, Germany) [Explored 2013-10-24] by Michael Mehl, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Étretat, France*








[/url]
Sunset on Etreta Cliff by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sunset in Point Iroquois, Michigan, United States*


point iroquois sunset by twurdemann, on Flick


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Florianópolis, Brazil*


Santo Antônio de Lisboa, Florianópolis, SC by sarabatera, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tizi-Ouzou, Algeria*


great sunset tizi ouzou (redjaouna) north africa 02 by Berbère EX.press, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

The island of Losinj in the Adriatic sea (Croatia):










by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatia*










by: https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksandar.gospic.photography

^^
Senj Strait, a passage between the islands of Prvić and Krk, notorious for hurricane force Bura wind and big waves, can also have moments like these


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Paris, France*









If you plan to go to Paris on May 4th 2014 by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Richmond Park, London, England*


SUMMER SUN DEER at Richmond park. by Mark John Nepomuceno, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Dubai*


Sunset by Walid photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Aracruz, Brazil*


Coqueiral de Aracruz-ES by deiamma1, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sonnenuntergang am Aineck, Austria*









Sonnenuntergang am Aineck by RAG Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mekong river, Laos*









Mekong sunset by Anna Tatti, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mount Fuji, Japan*


Fuji Sunset by Vocalonation @necrophantasia on twitter!, on Flickr


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

Ponta do Sol Madeira Island


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatia*

The first sunset of 2015 certainly did not disappoint, decorated with Bura wind cloud and lenticularis clouds, spiced up with strong Bura wind and solid minus (temp)












by: https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/856758214375172/?type=1&theater


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photo from Croatia :cheers:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Anchored on glass (Croatia)*










by: https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/862292510488409/?type=1&theater


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Both of them, are really great! :cheers:


----------

